# 2.4.19r5 kernel and I can't find support for................

## FINITE

2.4.19r5 kernel can't find support for my chipset in there. I have the via 8233a southbridge and when i look at the kernel options for chipsets there is only the via82cXXX chipset available. Am I looking at this wrong? I am not sure what the deal is here. This kernel is supposed to have support for my chipset right. Thanks.

----------

## FINITE

Sorry. Figured it out.  :Smile: 

----------

## ElCondor

anotherone going schizophrenic  :Wink: 

----------

## FINITE

hehe

----------

